# Solar AC



## jjh81 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok so here goes I'm looking to ad a mini split style ac system to my house. I have seen a couple of off grid systems but no HVAC installers in my area want to touch it because they do not sell it. so what I am trying to do is find something they sell and can install that will work off grid even if I have to set it up on its own array. Anyone have any ideas of what energy efficient low wattage units are out there?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Most of the HVAC installers are not familiar with Solar. Get the solar part installed by the Solar installer and then the HVAC installers can do their part.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

There are no real differences in an "off grid" unit as long as your solar set-up provides the needed power. 

It's pretty unlikely you will find one company that sells both systems since each is pretty specialized.

Just do like Fire Man said.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

The reason you haven't seen any off grid houses with AC is it simply is to large of a load for most to afford. Even a mini split could easily add 20 to 30K to the cost of a system. HVAC installers wouldn't do it anyway. Have them estimate the most efficient system they can then go to a solar installer with the specs for it and see what it would take.

WWW


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Where are you located ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You might find some ideas here:
https://www.solarpaneltalk.com/forum/off-grid-solar/off-grid-solar-panel-systems


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

We had mitsubishi mini splits installed. They are very efficient. Having a very energy efficient house. In the 100 deg texas heat we do end up running the generator a lot more. Keep in mind that they AC guys always want to install the larger systems and are not used to installing in energy efficient homes. How well is your house insulated? And that includes windows and doors. And of course are you in west Texas or Minnesota?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

IF you doing offgrid AC then you need to look a propane/nature gas fired AC compressors. Your going to kill any solar system with AC load otherwise.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

Check out this video, this guy is a off grid mini split distributor/installer.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I suspect but don’t know for sure that air ducts run 12 to 15 feet deep would be the way to go for off grid AC


----------



## jjh81 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys I live in northern Nevada btw


----------

